# مقاوم للفيروسات من بيستباترول يدمر حصان طروادة



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2009)

*مقاوم للفيروسات من  بيستباترول يدمر حصان طروادة*

 




 



 



واشنطن: طرحت  شركة بيستباترول إصدار جديد و متطور من مقاوم الفيروسات "سيرفسكرت" SurfSecret  PestPatrol4.2 ، و الذى يعد أداة للمحافظة على السرية ووسيلة أمنيّة تكتشف و تزيل  الفيروسات المدمرة مثل حصان طروادة بأنواعه المتعددة Trojans, سبيويرSpyware,  أدويرAdware و يقى من تسللات القراصنة.

 يعمل البرنامج كمضادّ للفيروسات و  برنامج حاجز نّاريّ لحماية المستخدم ضد البرامج الخبيثة غير الفيروسيةّ التى يمكنها  اختراق النظام الأمني لجهازك و يغزو خصوصيّتك الشّخصيّة . و تتسلل هذه الآفات و  البرامج في صمت على الكمبيوتر من قبل شخص ما، وعندما يحدث ذلك يمكن أن تفقد كلمات  السّرّ, البيانات الشّخصيّة, أرقام بطاقة الائتمان ، و اختراق شبكة شركة بالكامل.  وتتضمن النسخة الأخيرة إمكانية إعطاء تقارير ذكية تستطيع ان تبيّن مستويات تّهديد  الفيروسات التى كشف عنها على جهازك و تنصح بالعمل المناسب لمواجهة خطرها . و يمكن  تحميل نسخة مجانية من البرنامج من خلال موقع الشركة: www.pestpatrol.com أو من خلال  وصلة إليكترونية من مجلة زد نت للتكنولوجيا وهى  :

 http://downloads-zdnet.com.com/3000-2092-10191917.html  ​


----------



## mina_mina3073 (18 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جدااااااااا على المجهود الجميل دة والرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 مارس 2009)

*اللنك التاني مش شغال معايا

شكرا ليك كوكو علي الموضوع

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2009)

بالفعل اخي كوكو

التاني مش شغال

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2009)

mina_mina3073 قال:


> *شكرا جدااااااااا على المجهود الجميل دة والرب يبارك حياتك*​




ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مينا   
​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *اللنك التاني مش شغال معايا
> 
> شكرا ليك كوكو علي الموضوع
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*



البرنامج موجود فى اللينك الاول 

التانى كان تحميل مباشر 

بس بعد النقل ما اشتغلش 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مايكل   
​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بالفعل اخي كوكو
> 
> التاني مش شغال
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



الاول موقع الشركه الرئيسى 

تستطيع من خلاله التحميل 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو  
​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## totty (20 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا كوكو

ربنا يعوووض تعبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا توتى 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (20 مارس 2009)

_هنجرب وعلى ضمنتك
شكرا يا مان
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

